# D2 Stuck at Bootloader SBF FAIL



## MikeAce00 (Jun 7, 2011)

I was working on a friends D2 and messed up the radio somehow. I tried to SBF and I get FAIL at the very end and it goes right back to bootloader. I get the white "M" or bootloader screen nothing else... Any ideas? I can't give back a brick.

Mike


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

what exactly were you "working on"?
is it droid 2 or droid 2 global?
which sbf and what size is it?
which rsdlite?


----------



## MikeAce00 (Jun 7, 2011)

I was putting CM7 on my Sis-n-laws phone, Rooted with D3 installed CM4D2 but Radio was missing. Figured I had the wrong base. Used TBH 320 update.zip and got stuck in bootloader. I have tried RSD4.7 on Win7 and RSD 5.4 on Vista. Compatibility mode to XP Sp2, Run as Admin. SBF files are 2.2.320 and 602. Now the battery is dead so I think I'm effed! Ugh


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

MikeAce00 said:


> I was putting CM7 on my Sis-n-laws phone, Rooted with D3 installed CM4D2 but Radio was missing. Figured I had the wrong base. Used TBH 320 update.zip and got stuck in bootloader. I have tried RSD4.7 on Win7 and RSD 5.4 on Vista. Compatibility mode to XP Sp2, Run as Admin. SBF files are 2.2.320 and 602. Now the battery is dead so I think I'm effed! Ugh


"rooted with d3"? whats that?
the sbf files you mentioned are for the droid x.
use an sbf for the droid 2 and you should be fine again.

if your battery is dead, find a way to charge it or buy a new battery.
or, make or buy a moto factory usb cable. http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1077414
or, cut the end off a usb cable and do this http://forums.androi...back-stock.html


----------



## MikeAce00 (Jun 7, 2011)

D3 Droid 3 Root Method-- I will try re downloading SBF files and try that. Hopefully its as simple as me mixing up the DX SBF Files


----------



## MikeAce00 (Jun 7, 2011)

hmmm sbf files are correct


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

MikeAce00 said:


> hmmm sbf files are correct


Correct for a Droid x maybe. Not for droid 2. Lol


----------



## MikeAce00 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry 2.3.20...

VRZ_A955_2.3.20.zip (241.81 MB)​


----------



## MikeAce00 (Jun 7, 2011)

from here:
http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-2-discussion/5323-tbh-mydroidworld-present-droid-2-2-3-20-triple-threat.html


----------



## MikeAce00 (Jun 7, 2011)

I found a spare battery with some charge, any other suggestions?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

MikeAce00 said:


> I found a spare battery with some charge, any other suggestions?


Have you tried booting into recovery and doing a factory reset


----------



## MikeAce00 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have been unsuccessful at getting into recovery. I have tried holding X and power, also the volume and power... straight to bootloader everytime.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

MikeAce00 said:


> I have been unsuccessful at getting into recovery. I have tried holding X and power, also the volume and power... straight to bootloader everytime.


It has to be completely off when you hold the x then hold the power. Continue holding till you see triangle.
What bootloader version does it have?
Have you tried pulling the battery out for a minute?


----------

